# Windows eine Grafikkarte simulieren



## exitboy (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

kennt Ihr eine Möglichkeit, wie ich Windows und allen Programmen simulieren kann, eine bestimmte Grafikkarte zu verwenden (am besten auch mit Treibern) dass hier ein enormer Performanceverlust vorhanden wäre, ist mir bewusst.

Jedoch, muss ich für bestimmte Programme eine unterstützte Grafikkarte haben. Und die Unterscheiden sich 

PErformance brauche ich nicht, nur den Support zum Starten.
Betrifft HP Omnibook 6000 ATI RAGE MOBILITY P/M 2 AGP


----------



## Andreas Späth (26. Februar 2007)

Für welche Anwendungen wäre das denn?

Imho sollte es möglich sein deinen Grafikkartentreiber so zu Modifizieren, dass er falsche Informationen (zB Welche GPU, Modellname, Features..) an OS und Anwendungen weiterzugeben. Das kann aber gewaltig schiefgehen.
1. In Treibern per Hand rumcoden ist nur für versierte User empfehlenswert
2. Werden die Anwendungen dann eventuell doch nicht laufen, oder dein PC mit nem Bluescreen abschmieren. Weil funktionen gefordert werden die nicht vorhanden sind.

Eventuell wäre es vieleicht einfacher die Anwendung selbst in die richtige Richtung zu schubsen (oder notfalls zu treten :suspekt


----------



## Raubkopierer (27. Februar 2007)

Falsche Informationen ändern nichts an der Inkompatibilität... es wird so trotzdem nicht funktionieren.. und neuere Spiele funktionieren nicht mehr ohne Grafikkarte.. bei alten Spielen wir Counter Strike gibt es noch die sogenannte Softwaremode, bei der die CPU das Bild errechnet... und das eben mit sehr geringer Performance... je nach CPU...
Wofür willst du die denn genau emulieren? oder was soll emuliert werden?


----------



## exitboy (4. März 2007)

es geht um Second Life auf. Installiert ist Ati Rage Mobility M 8 mb.

Hab damit schon SL gespielt, leider ist der Treiber von HP nicht mehr existent. Jetzt meint er immer, ich solle einen neuen Treiber installieren.

Nur wie, der letzte ist von 1999. Daher möchte ich jetzt z.B: eine andere Karte simulieren, dass er die überprüfung überspringt. Könnte jetzt auch das Programm per ShellCoding umscripten, doch es muss doch auch so gehen oder?


----------

